

Driving Mr. Albert: A Trip Across America with Einstein (1997) - benbreen
http://harpers.org/archive/1997/10/driving-mr-albert/

======
socalnate1
He turned this into a book: [http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp/038533303X)

